# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Ehdotus uudeksi alueeksi: Aikataulut

## Safka

Aikataulut. Siinä olisi mielekäs keskustelunaihe ja siis alue foorumille.

Tämä ehdotus tuli mieleen viimeisen HKL Linjalla-sivun myötä, jossa väitettiin 7B:n ekan lähdön olevan Senaatintorilta 5.51. Sehän ei pidä paikkaansa, vaan tuo 5.51 on Hattulantieltä Pasilaan lähtevä "hallilta linjalle"-lähtö. Vakavaksi asian tekee se, ettei firman oma henkilökuntakaan osaa lukea aikatauluja. Pidettäköön tämä alustuksena aiheelle ja alueelle, jos sellainen foorumille tulee.

----------


## kuukanko

Nyt jaottelu on tehty kulkuvälineen (bussi/ratikka/juna/metro) mukaan, busseilla on vielä maantieteellinen alajaottelu. Tämän jaottelun mukaan 7B:n aikatauluista keskusteltaisiin ratikoiden aihealueella. Minä ainakaan en näe varsinaisesti tarvetta sille, että nykyisen jaottelun rinnalle luotaisiin joku toinen jaottelu. Samaa aihetta koskevia viestiketjuja syntyisi sitten usealle eri aihealueelle ja vanhojen viestien hakemisesta tulisi hankalampaa. Nyt kuville on tälläinen rinnakkainen aihealue, mutta sitä perustelee se että kuvia sisältävät viestit voivat olla isoja joten kuva-alueella ei pitäisi tulla yllätyksenä, että viestien lataaminen voi kestää kauan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nyt jaottelu on tehty kulkuvälineen (bussi/ratikka/juna/metro) mukaan, busseilla on vielä maantieteellinen alajaottelu. Tämän jaottelun mukaan 7B:n aikatauluista keskusteltaisiin ratikoiden aihealueella. Minä ainakaan en näe varsinaisesti tarvetta sille, että nykyisen jaottelun rinnalle luotaisiin joku toinen jaottelu. Samaa aihetta koskevia viestiketjuja syntyisi sitten usealle eri aihealueelle ja vanhojen viestien hakemisesta tulisi hankalampaa. Nyt kuville on tälläinen rinnakkainen aihealue, mutta sitä perustelee se että kuvia sisältävät viestit voivat olla isoja joten kuva-alueella ei pitäisi tulla yllätyksenä, että viestien lataaminen voi kestää kauan.


Samaa mieltä. Ymmärtääkseni aikatauluista omaa keskustelualuetta kaipaavat pienehkö joukko joiden nimenomaisena harrastuksena ovat aikataulut, ja sellaiseen keskusteluun osallistuminen olisi maallikolle aika vaikeaa, vaikka aikataulut sinänsä koskettavat kaikkia joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä. Eli pientä malttia tässä asiassa, ja pidetään aikatauluihin liittyvät keskustelut kyseisten kulkuneuvomuotojen alla. 

t. Rainer

----------

